# News from Elizabeth Zimmerman's kid, Meg Swanson



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a newsletter I get three or four times a year. I thought that maybe those of you living in their area might be particularly interested in this.  You could go look and ooh and aah, even if you couldn't buy.

_Our next big event is a Barbara G. Walker auction!
Imagine. You can own a piece of actual Knitting History. . . about 80 knitted items (each signed by Barbara, on a string tag); every stitch knitted by BGW herself._

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/SHPNL22n.pdf


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Some really beautiful "ooos and ahhhs" in this...fantastic work


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> This is a newsletter I get three or four times a year. I thought that maybe those of you living in their area might be particularly interested in this.  You could go look and ooh and aah, even if you couldn't buy.
> 
> _Our next big event is a Barbara G. Walker auction!
> Imagine. You can own a piece of actual Knitting History. . . about 80 knitted items (each signed by Barbara, on a string tag); every stitch knitted by BGW herself._
> ...


I looked and LOVED, but print is too small for me to read. I'd like to subscribe. Do you have details (like where and price)?

Thanks


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thankyou for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

How do you subscribe to the newsletter?

Libkap


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. I have signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Website for newsletter??


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I just typed in "schoolhouse press newsletter".


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I love the cardigan sweater in the newsletter.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

I clicked on the above link, went to the website and when I ordered a pattern, there was a link to click to receive the newsletter free of charge. Patterns are reasonably priced.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I have just signed up


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link !


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Being from Wi., I am familiar with EZ and her heirs. Thank you for posting this info. The podcast with Fiber Hooligan is informative and entertaining. Worth the time to listen to in it's entirety. I think her grandson Cully will be a major contributor to the knitting world. Can you imagine the BSJ is stranded patterns. WOW!!!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> I looked and LOVED, but print is too small for me to read. I'd like to subscribe. Do you have details (like where and price)?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure what print you're referring to, but if print is hard for you to read on the screen, push down control and click + until it's a good size for you. To get it back to a smaller size, do control and - .

I'm not sure what you're referring to about details. For the auction, they should be in the newsletter from the link posted. If not, use the "contact us" option on the Schoolhouse Press web site.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I can only imagine having that kind of talent.. it was a real thrill looking at all of that needlework I can only aspire to... wouldn`t you just love to be related to Ms Walker and get a fantastic state of the art piece to wear? I will never be able to do anything close to that but it was nice seeing all the intricate work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link! I so appreciate everyone who posts these terrific finds for the rest of us to enjoy!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't imagine having the talent to knit like her family can knit. Each one of them is an artist in their own right. Amazingly beautiful knitting and patterns!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ScarlettY03 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

